# Microclimate Prime 2



## GreenTreePython (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm a big fan of Microclimate, quality products produced in the UK. Ive used their stats for years so i was very exited to treat myself to a Prime 2, got it delivered and set it up this morning. Initial impressions were super. Great looking device that does lots of things.

I'm going to remain positive as it might be me and the whole tecky thing but the setup instructions in the box were very poor. The menu on the unit is not 'simple' to use. Being a Mac user I had to borrow my brothers laptop so I could try and set the thing up via the supposedly easy computer interface. I could not get the software to run after downloading it from the Microclimate website. In the end I gave up and had to go back to my old stat as I'm away for a few days and could not risk my £1000 worth of locality boas frying.


Finally done some YouTube searching and it seems the software did not work because I needed to install the USB drivers from the install folder first. Ahhhhhrrrrrraaaa! These instructions need to be included in the box along with system requirements etc. 


I'll try again when I get back.


For a top of the range £130 item, I'd expect better.


Has anyone else had trouble setting one of these up?


----------



## graham40 (Dec 19, 2011)

I have to admit I had the same issues. Also I found that when I finally managed to use the computer softwere confusing it took me a good couple of hours to figure out how it works as there is no instructions on how to use it. 
Don't get me wrong though it is AMAZING


----------

